# Fox HD in Seattle/Wa State Area



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Is it ever going to happen FoxHD in Seattle or do I need to say more prayers? This feels like the Stone Ages, what major network is not in HD? :nono2:


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

According to Tribune, KCPQ's owner, KCPQ is still talking to Dish. We'll see. The holdup appears to be KCPQ wanting DISH to carry MyQ in HD as well (channel 22 I think). The solution should be take KCPQ now and agree to add Ch. 22 when DISH can support it. I mean eventually won't every channel/carrier be in HD? Sort of like the mono-stereo or B&W/color programs from the 60's.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Have you looked at getting it OTA or is that just out of the question? AVSForum has a Seattle thread that's pretty rich on solutions. I live in an urban jungle and have solid reception.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

This issue is one of two that is going to make me get rid of Dishnetwork. It's been almost two years now, I'm tired of waiting. Am getting tired of not have NFL in HD. The other is the fact that I lose my HD signal all the time if it's on 129. Churn is a coming. Too bad, I really like Dish over all and really like their DVR.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

Direct TV doesn't carry MyQ in HD, so why should Dish have to in order to carry KCPQ?



MichaelMara said:


> According to Tribune, KCPQ's owner, KCPQ is still talking to Dish. We'll see. The holdup appears to be KCPQ wanting DISH to carry MyQ in HD as well (channel 22 I think). The solution should be take KCPQ now and agree to add Ch. 22 when DISH can support it. I mean eventually won't every channel/carrier be in HD? Sort of like the mono-stereo or B&W/color programs from the 60's.


----------



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

Brad B said:


> This issue is one of two that is going to make me get rid of Dishnetwork. It's been almost two years now, I'm tired of waiting. Am getting tired of not have NFL in HD. The other is the fact that I lose my HD signal all the time if it's on 129. Churn is a coming. Too bad, I really like Dish over all and really like their DVR.


Hello Brad B. What dish are you using to receive the 129 slot? If your using a Dish 1000 that's your problem. You need to use a single dish dictated to that location dish uses a 24" if you call and complain enough. I'm a do it your self kind of person so I bought a 30" dish and installed it myself to eliminate the problem totally FYI.


----------



## lazierfan (Jun 29, 2007)

You'll want to make sure you got fresh batteries in your remote-
We adjust our FOX volume between every break, every commercial, every show. 
Whoever is in charge of audio balance in FOX Broadcasting Inc. (A News Corporation Company) is getting paid way too much for doing way too little.

FOX standard def one click down on the dish has perfect volume levels.

I have wandered the western half of the country for business and I've noticed the same problem from different FOX affiliates.


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm with you Brad B ... life sucks for those of us outside of the Seattle Metro area in that respect. No options for OTA. The Hawks games and 24 in HD would be much more enjoyable, especially given the lousy SD KCPQ feed we seem to get. My wife would probably do backflips if she got all the AI shows coming up as well.

Dish did put in a 24" dish for me a last year for 129, it still had problems here on the N. coast in the normal heavy rains we get. We moved to 61.5 and have had better luck, but with the RSN now on 129, I'm going to move it back when I find some time. I'll bump it up though to a 90 CM Dish I bought for my northern travels and hopefully life will be good 

Come on Dish figure something out for us ... the competition did!!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

calgary2800 said:


> Is it ever going to happen FoxHD in Seattle or do I need to say more prayers? This feels like the Stone Ages, what major network is not in HD? :nono2:


I have the same issue out of Sacramento with FOX40 KTXL.


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

Isn't KTXL owned by Tribune as well? As much as it's a hassle, once the contract is up, I will need to move to D* not because E* is so terrible but because of the local issue. There seems to be no end in sight. E* won't talk to us and Tribune is stating it's E*'s issue to fix. Based on what I know, and admittedly it's biased toward Tribune since they at least acknowledge the issue, this is up to E* to correct and they're choosing not to. As is usual, the customer loses and so, rather than fret and whine to a brick wall, I'll have to vote with my feet and leave if this isn't fixed. BTW, My 82 year old father in law just got D* and KCPQ looked really nice in HD. Can't wait til next NFL season..


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

I have the two dish system, but I think I need to get the 30" one for the 129. Still ticked off about Q13.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

MichaelMara said:


> Isn't KTXL owned by Tribune as well? As much as it's a hassle, once the contract is up, I will need to move to D* not because E* is so terrible but because of the local issue. There seems to be no end in sight. E* won't talk to us and Tribune is stating it's E*'s issue to fix. Based on what I know, and admittedly it's biased toward Tribune since they at least acknowledge the issue, this is up to E* to correct and they're choosing not to. As is usual, the customer loses and so, rather than fret and whine to a brick wall, I'll have to vote with my feet and leave if this isn't fixed. BTW, My 82 year old father in law just got D* and KCPQ looked really nice in HD. Can't wait til next NFL season..


Correct, KTXL is. I agree with your statement about E* or D*. Its tuff. I had to get a D* sub just for baseball this year. Not E*s fault about MLB EI. It was MLB that yanked the price so high. Its bullcrap. And we the customer are left with either paying high amounts of cash per month for what we want to watch or just sit and stare at the street out front. Thanks for both companies by being hunks of butt fungus.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Correct, KTXL is. I agree with your statement about E* or D*. Its tuff. I had to get a D* sub just for baseball this year. Not E*s fault about MLB EI. It was MLB that yanked the price so high. Its bullcrap. And we the customer are left with either paying high amounts of cash per month for what we want to watch or just sit and stare at the street out front. Thanks for both companies by being hunks of butt fungus.


Both sets of stations are owned by one company Tribune. It's trying to force E* to take all of Tribunes stations in all markets even though E* doesn't carry MyTV in other markets.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Its just sad every Sunday the Seahawks look just terrible on my Hitachi HDTV. The only reason I have not left Dish is because I paid for the NHL center ice season already and I love the DVR.


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

As stated above, Fox40 in Sacramento has the same issue. Tribune wants all of their 4 Fox stations and something like 12 MyTV stations broadcast in HD on Dish. They are holding out for all or nothing and so Dish chooses nothing. Seattle, Sacramento, and a couple other major markets are not receiving Fox HD from Dish because of this issue. If it's not fixed coming up on next year's NFL season, no question that I am switching. Fox is my most watched local channel!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sphagnum said:


> As stated above, Fox40 in Sacramento has the same issue. Tribune wants all of their 4 Fox stations and something like 12 MyTV stations broadcast in HD on Dish. They are holding out for all or nothing and so Dish chooses nothing. Seattle, Sacramento, and a couple other major markets are not receiving Fox HD from Dish because of this issue. If it's not fixed coming up on next year's NFL season, no question that I am switching. Fox is my most watched local channel!


The reason I think that E* is holding out has more to do with how many. That is if they gave in and carried the MYTV stations for these markets then they would have to start carrying them in all markets. That would be a huge number of markets they would have to start transmitting. So until E* has the bandwidth to carry all the CW & MYTV stations across the US then they will have to just hold off these stations in these markets.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

Sphagnum said:


> Tribune wants all of their 4 Fox stations and something like 12 MyTV stations broadcast in HD on Dish. They are holding out for all or nothing and so Dish chooses nothing.


What I don't understand is why Tribune will let Direct TV broadcast these Fox stations in HD w/o the same requirements. It's one thing to be protective of your properties, but another to have such obviously better terms for one customer as opposed to another.


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

Because D* actually wants to retain its customers? Hard to figure what E* is doing. Odd business model- repel as many customers as possible. I thought the point was customer aquisition. Like I said, the local issue is paramount. If that's not resolved, E*'s made my decision for me. They could off the same HD channels on Christmas morning but with the local picture incomplete and no hope on the horizon, it's time to go.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

rictorg said:


> What I don't understand is why Tribune will let Direct TV broadcast these Fox stations in HD w/o the same requirements. It's one thing to be protective of your properties, but another to have such obviously better terms for one customer as opposed to another.


And what "better terms" are there?

Tribune held out on DirecTV for a while, over this exact issue. You'd have to do a search here for the specifics. As I recall DirecTV and Tribune could not come to an agreement over the other stations Tribune owns, because Tribune wanted more than their FOX stations carried. In addition to FOX, Tribune owns many LARGE CW stations. So Tribune wanted to make sure practically this entire slate is carried, with market rank:

FOX Seattle (14)
FOX Sacramento (20)
FOX Indianapolis (25)
FOX Hartford (28)
FOX Grand Rapids (39)
ABC New Orleans (54)

as well as:

CW New York (1)
CW Los Angeles (2)
CW Chicago (3)
My Philadelphia (4)
CW Dallas (6)
CW Boston (7)
CW Washington DC (8)
CW Houston (10)
My Seattle (14)
CW Miami (16)
CW Denver (18)
CW St. Louis (21)
CW Portland OR (23)
CW Indianapolis (25)

Once the agreement with Tribune was finalized, DirecTV had added CW Chicago and CW LA. Of course, my big guess is Tribune simply wants to have an HD presence in the larger markets, so they are making sure they get carriage of some of their large-market CW stations in order to receive their smaller market FOX affiliates.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe this will change things ......

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2004084549_webchicagotrib20.html

Doubtful I know but who knows.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Maybe this will change things ......
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2004084549_webchicagotrib20.html
> 
> Doubtful I know but who knows.


Link is broken


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

DBS Commando said:


> Link is broken


It worked for me.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Link worked for me. Now let's see how fast a debt heavy buy out leads to company to start selling assets. It has been rumored that the trib would be selling the West Coast stations for a few months.


----------



## srinia (Mar 27, 2006)

Superbowl is on Fox today and we still don't have the Channel 13 on HD for dishnetwork users. Any recent updates on this?

thanks
-- srini


----------



## EricM1 (Nov 25, 2006)

Rhetorical question: What's the point of having a 60-inch 1080p television and an expensive HD satellite dish subscription when I can't watch the Super Bowl in anything but crappy standard definition?

I'm not happy!


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

EricM1 said:


> Rhetorical question: What's the point of having a 60-inch 1080p television and an expensive HD satellite dish subscription when I can't watch the Super Bowl in anything but crappy standard definition?
> 
> I'm not happy!


Portland OR stations in HD and they serve many areas in WAshington (hint)as their DMA is pretty big


----------



## speaky (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, But how do you get the Portland station if you live within the Seattle DMA? Steal it?


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Both Directv and Dish Network can only broad local channels in the geographical area that a "spotbeam" (basically locals are only broadbcast to a 70 mile radius area from the downtown of that service area). Basically you cannot get a local channel from Portland in Seattle because the channel is not broadcast to that area. Directv actually was smart they broadcast the superbowl on a backup channel just in case some of their local links went down, so anyone with Directv's new HD system could see the superbowl. I think Dish Network has a bandwidth problem right now for additional local HD. Directv I think more recently focused on additonal more local HD this when the last satellite went up. I need NFL in HD and Dish Network could not offer that, so I went with Directv.


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

Keep harping on both ceo at Dish and KCPQ Tribune. The more the wheel squeaks...


----------



## rrmills (Jan 29, 2007)

We have a similar situation with the CBS affiliate in New Mexico. All the carriers (D*, E*, Comcast) have locals in HD, but not the CBS affaliate. Had to go out and buy an antenna to watch the Super Bowl in HD last year.


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

speaky said:


> OK, But how do you get the Portland station if you live within the Seattle DMA? Steal it?


I would hope not- stealing is not a good thing. I think it hurts everyone if you steal signals. Portland OR beam reaches across Washington and Oregon but you have to have a service address and reside within that DMA.

Otherwise OTA antenna, which I know is difficult, in some parts of the rural mountainous Northwest.


----------



## MichaelMara (May 7, 2007)

I think it's fair to say that anyone in Western Washington who has DISH and could get Ch 13 OTA would have done so by now. The rest of us either wait for DISH and Tribune to grow up and play nice or wait for our contracts to expire...


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, I live in the mountains of East Tennessee so I can't get OTA signals either. Watched the game in SD and thought "well, that wasn't too bad". Then later saw some scenes in HD and about threw up at what I had missed. I'm really, really frustrated with the whole mess.


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

Third year in a row of hoping / thinking we might have it (Pittsburgh fans got it available the year they played the Hawks) ... but no go once agin. Contract is up this fall ... might lose one customer because of it and I'll be happy to tell everyone I know locally how they can get Q13 in HD ... switch!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like it's finally getting closer, from this week's uplink thread in the general Dish forum:



> ADD 6417 KCPQ MPEG4 HD Tp 4 Spot 45 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 13


Thought I'd post it in this thread to notify those that are subscribed to it.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

YES!! my prayer are probably answered! Seahawks in HD soon.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Sphagnum said:


> As stated above, Fox40 in Sacramento has the same issue. Tribune wants all of their 4 Fox stations and something like 12 MyTV stations broadcast in HD on Dish. They are holding out for all or nothing and so Dish chooses nothing. Seattle, Sacramento, and a couple other major markets are not receiving Fox HD from Dish because of this issue. If it's not fixed coming up on next year's NFL season, no question that I am switching. Fox is my most watched local channel!


MYTV is junk. No loss!


----------



## Ken Wilhelm (Feb 3, 2006)

Finally we get FOX HD - been waiting a long time!!


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Prison Break, 24 in HD and Laura Yamata the newcaster at 10pm Oh yeah!!


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

About damn time. The only issue left for me is the fading of the 129 signal. It was doing fine for a while, but lately it's been getting bad again.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

This better to true or


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

It has been told to us techs that a satellite will be launched in December that will be traveling to the 129 orbital location. *crosses fingers*



Brad B said:


> About damn time. The only issue left for me is the fading of the 129 signal. It was doing fine for a while, but lately it's been getting bad again.


----------



## ckgrick (Oct 25, 2004)

Brad B said:


> About damn time. The only issue left for me is the fading of the 129 signal. It was doing fine for a while, but lately it's been getting bad again.


According to the tech I had out here the 129 sat "is a piece of junk inherited from VOOM." It's especially bad if you live in the northern latitudes like we do. LOS is a constant problem. The tech switched my dish to a 30" and that has helped but not completely solved the problems.

The tech said DISH plans to get rid of 129 asap but that's another problem.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

It will be nice once they get a replacement up and running. Over here in the Spokane/CDA area, I haven't noticed a problem when I am home, except in the heavy snow/Rain, and even then it hasn't been to bad. Down in San Diego its worse during a heavy rain.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Seahawks in HD, September can come soon enough.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Brad B said:


> About damn time. The only issue left for me is the fading of the 129 signal. It was doing fine for a while, but lately it's been getting bad again.


I live north of Seattle. Reception of 129 was terrible. So I installed a dedicated 30. Works a charm; no more drop-outs etc.


----------



## robnix (Jan 28, 2004)

calgary2800 said:


> Prison Break, 24 in HD and Laura Yamata the newcaster at 10pm Oh yeah!!


KCPQ news in not in HD. 

Terminator and Seahawks in HD!


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

calgary2800 said:


> Prison Break, 24 in HD and Laura Yamata the newcaster at 10pm Oh yeah!!


Yep. As Robnix points out, the 10pm news is in SD.  Ms Yamata is easy on the eyes, but she is no Kerri Kazarba. And it looks like she may appear a little seasoned if shown in HD. Not that I have anything against a mature woman.

Miner


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

woah, someone pinch me.

I've been waiting for FOX40 to go HD forever like others.
Its finally coming? This Thursday?!?!?!


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

whoo-hooo! Finally, After several years of waiting for those of us without OTA. Figures it would happen while we're north in AK for the summer ... not much we watch this time of year anyhow ... looking forward to it this fall though!


----------

